# Harry is at it again



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This morning as I was getting out of the shower, I don't get up too early at the weekends, my wife came in to tell me that John, the engineer member of the Australian navy and a pen/Skype friend of Pete (chippypah) our very own one handed turning expert who lives in England had arrived with a heavy looking box and to hurry up!
Well John who is also a skilled turner and happens to live no more than a five minute drive from here had brought a box full of exotic pieces suitable for pens and more. There were also three Jarrah bowl blanks and we proceeded into my shed and I got a one on one lesson in turning. The bowl that I present here had it's top and bottom turned by John who then left me on my own and here is the result. I would add that John is now shore based here in Rockingham, (very handy)


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Harry.

Brian


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Beautiful work, Harry, as we all expect from you. You have so much talent, anything you try comes out beautifully. Let's hear a great "HUZZAH' for Harry.

Neal


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good looking bowl Harry, that's something I have never done on my lathe. The Jarrah looks beautiful. What chuck are you using Harry?

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Harry. You are a turning fool. Well, at least I'm half right. LOL


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

The bowl looks great and the finish came out beautiful. 

Great photos and I like the labeling.  I think I will start to label, a few words on one photo can save a lot of explanation. 

I think I got it,,,,,,,,,, you are doing a complete table setting,,,,, Eggs and eggcup, now a bowl, what dish is next,,,,,,, a plate  

Great "team effort" Harry
John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks once again guys, the chuck Corey is the super Nova made where nzgeordie now resides. I hadn't thought about a full table setting but I am working on a simple goblet, nothing whatsoever like the masterpiece that Mitch made for his Priest.
Dave, isn't it time that YOU joined in the fun and started to give us a run for our money.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Excelllent bowl Harry that jarrah Really shows off nice. Now that is out of the way I'm going to scold you.  Now Harry that is just plain cheating my teach didn't show up wink wink nudge nudge there Pete.   I'm teaching myself and he goes and gets a teacher geesch.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well Harry what can I say, except you are like a duck to water. John may have given you a bit of help but the end result is down to you, and John will like the end result the same as we all do.
Ah but Glenmore you are doing very well without a teacher there, and you have the results to prove it. I take my hat of to you both, as for just starting out they are first class.
Anyway that out the way, Harry is older so needs that bit more help LOL.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Pete point well taken  I was going suggest that but you know respect thy elders. lol


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go Harry! You are lucky to have someone show you. I would, if I only knew someone. Us "older gentlemen" have got to stick together.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Us "older gentlemen" have got to stick together."

We sure do George,and that's why photo-shoots are so important to us, comprehension of the written word diminishes with age, but we can still absorb pictures so come on you youngsters, let us oldies SEE how YOU make the things that you present as just show and tell.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a great looking bowl. You got that right about that as we are aging the comprehesion goes down the drain. I can look at a picture and make it but if it is written out I am in trouble.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, YOU can't be classed as an oldie for a while yet, you're still of working age.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Harry, what is working age?  

John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Harry, what is working age?"

I think 65 is respectable, and the age of obtaining a government pension. In spite of that, I didn't retire until I was 67


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Harry

I hear what you are saying, I think I will quit when the body says "enough".  

Then I will putter,,,,,,, just curious, and I do agree with your thinking, and the way you get things done at 39   

John


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Bernie, YOU can't be classed as an oldie for a while yet, you're still of working age.


Harry my working days are almost done. I have been a electronic technician now for 43 yrs. and will celebrate 44 yrs as a tech next May. I will be 63 yrs old when I retire 12/09.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Come, come Bernie, you must at least have 50years and six months repairing electronics to equal my record in the industry. I only decided to retire one day when I realised that I was no longer looking forward to going to work each day, prior to that I swear that I enjoyed almost every working day of my career, but as I grew older it became more and more difficult to keep up with technology, now with consumer electronics, most products are not worth repairing, even under warranty they get replaced. Next to get a replacement warranty will be flat screen TV's as these even now are "repaired" on a board replacement basis.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry, Harry, Harry,

Another one gone to the dark side....

Great job.

James


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry you are right. We are in a throw away society now. I had a VCR that I wanted repaired. He laughed and told me it would be $125 minimum and I could buy one at Wal-Mart for $49. Working for the Federl government has been a good ride for me but with politics the way they are now it is now not much fun to go to work anymore. We have rules for the rules and for those rules.:'( I will not make 50 yrs Harry. I to woke up one morning not long ago and asked myself why am I doing this when I really don't need to. I had a good long career and wouldn't change anything. Yep I am going to retire.:sold:


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bernie

As I read your post I sat thinking, hum,,, retirement,,,, we all wish it, but I wonder if it is not new challenges we are looking for. My next door neighbour who worked a 9 to 5 job forever with the goverment and decided he had enough, three years back,,, and retired. He was loving it for the first few months but eventually found a word called boredom. He swore this would not be the case but it did find him. He lost touch with his mates still working, and really has a hard time being content with himself.

I know this is just him and you have all kinds of things planned, but in our hearts do we want to retire? I do not know, and this has been a bug in my bonnet for the last couple of years.

Just a thought on retirement.

John


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Views on retirement*

I retired 8 yrs. ago at the ripe old age of 57 and have never regretted it for a moment. I believe that mankind is goal oriented, or at least I am, and as long as you have a goal or a dream in life to strive for and look forward to you will never become complacent or bored. I think a better name would be priority reassignment instead of retirement. It's worked for me, but then that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep John you are right. It very well could turn out that I get bored and depressed. As I said when you don't look forward to or hate going to work every morning something has to give. I have been working almost 44 yrs as a electronic tech. One thing I have is my going Clock Repair business. It is doing real well for me now but not enough time to get done what I need done. I have about 100 clocks in my shop now awaiting my tender loving care. I am the only one left repairing clocks in a 300 mile radius. So between doing clocks, my wood turning of which I am selling enough to feed this habit, and a little pasture pool (golf) I should be able to stay out of trouble. Oh and there are 3 grandkids that demand grandpa's attention. If I do get bored I have a standing job offer from the local lumber yard that wants my wood expertise as they call it even if it is part time. Also my wife says don't forget some travel thrown in there also. I don't think I will have time to be bored or depressed.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Bernie, I understand where you are coming from, I guess I have not reached that point yet, but I would not have commented if it was not on my mind. 

I think as long as there is light and a desire to push forward, each of us has to make their own minds up when and as George put it so eloquently "priority reassessment" is decided.

Thanks
John


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

John you are so right. My grandpa always told me when I ask about retirement at a very young age. He said, "son you will know, you will know when it is right." He was right. I have a friend of mine who said he couldn't retire because his wife wouldn't let him. He says I have no hobbies and my wife didn't want me under foot. He says I get 6 weeks of vacation a year and that is enough. He will be 80 yrs old and has been a technician for 60 yrs. I laughed and told him his record will stay intact because I wouldn't be breaking it. 

I understand John. It is a big step. It is like going to a new job. Kinda scary. I truly believe what grandpa said. So John you will know when it is right.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Retirement also has another aspect to it these days....it's called financial. That's the main reason I'm still 'working for the man'. It's probably a few years away for me yet at a youngish 58 but really, if I could afford it today, I wouldn't hesitate. There is lots for me to do that I seem to never quite get to. That 'work thing' seems to get in the road of a lot of it.

Still, work does give structure sometimes and I don't tend to be too diciplined with myself at times and I'm sure there are other of you out there that feel that way at times too.

It is a big step Bernie....but you'll do what's right for you at the right time.

Good luck on your retirement when it happens.

And John, you for sure will know.....you're very wise in so many ways.....

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

It's just one more door that we all must open, I did when I was 52 and it's been the best thing I have done for a long time.
====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, I give you a money back guarantee that YOU, like me, won't be bored in retirement. Only those without hobbies or outside interests like sailing, golf etc get bored and often fall from the perch well before their due time. 
As Ed. pointed out, the financial aspect is of great importance, that's why you youngsters out there should be providing for your future retirement by way of private pension funds etc.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Harry, Harry, Harry,
> 
> Another one gone to the dark side....
> 
> ...


James, I can assure you that once I master the wood lathe I shall return to my first love, the plunge router and recommence illustrated tutorials for members who think all routing requires a table to mount it under.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Bernie, I give you a money back guarantee that YOU, like me, won't be bored in retirement. Only those without hobbies or outside interests like sailing, golf etc get bored and often fall from the perch well before their due time.
> As Ed. pointed out, the financial aspect is of great importance, that's why you youngsters out there should be providing for your future retirement by way of private pension funds etc.


Harry you are right there. I have been harping to the kids about getting something in a private fund. I have been putting 10% of my check in a private retirement fund for 18 yrs. 6 yrs ago they let us put in 15% so that's what I have been doing. It has made pretty good returns for me since we have 5 funds we can invest in so I have a pretty sizeable nest egg on top of my pension and Social Security. 

I also forgot to mention Harry that I have resurrected my first love which is Amatuer Radio. I have had my license since 1967 but when the kids were in school I kinda of got away from it but this last weekend I got the old antenna out cleaned it up, tuned it up and mounted on its pole. Got the old radio cleaned, aligned and have it ready to go. So I am awaiting coax cable to hook them up and I will have five hobbies to work on if you count the grandkids.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie,I've never had any interest in amateur radio and that would be particularly so these days of ready made rigs, at least in the old days Ham radio indicated home built equipment.
My son is an amateur, VK6EE but I doubt that he has been on air much since marriage twenty odd years ago, marriage seems to effect men like that! At least he and several other highly qualified techs. maintain the radio and TV transmitters throughout Western Australia, working for a brilliant company that contracts to the Australian Broadcast Commission.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I got out of it when the kids started sports. Just wasn't time. Now they are gone so decided to get it out again. At one time I built (have built several) a home built unit. It fit in a metal cough drop box which measured 3.275" by 2.875". I had a record here for many years which was talking 1,000,000 miles on one watt. I talked to a monk in Nepal (spelling) and that was while I was putting out .875 watts of power. They figured the mileage up and it was a count or two short of 1 million miles. In my days I had talked to all 50 states and 305 countries. So it is a lot of fun. Very relaxing for me. Oh by the way Harry I don't have a new fangled rig they sell. I have a old tube type unit from the early 70's. It was great fun making it talk and listen again.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Good for you Bernie. You won't ever be sorry that you retired You seem to have too many irons in the the fire and won't be bored. I been retired almost 14 years now and liked my job but wanted to do what I liked for a while, which was build furniture.Then last one year and a half turn wood. I honestly can say I never remember ever being bored in my life. Anyone not strapped financially should at least try retirement. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, as an amateur, did you ever get into RTTY?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

[QUOTE Oh by the way Harry I don't have a new fangled rig they sell. I have a old tube type unit from the early 70's. It was great fun making it talk and listen again.[/QUOTE]

Bernie, what are tube type units??????????????????


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, what are tube type units?????????

Come on Dave, we all know that even YOU grew up with "tubes", known in most countries as VALVES, valves being one way devices, exactly what a thermionic tube/valve is.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bernie and Doc

This off the beam just a bit but I think you will like it 

At one time I was into Ham radio and I had a hard time with the code ,then came the computers to help with getting it down..

Below you will see some neat programs just for fun of it. 

http://www.polar-electric.com/Morse/MRP40-EN/index.htm

http://personal3.iddeo.es/ea3qp/soft1.html#Digital Modes

========

To me ,, tube units are any Ham/radio equipment that is using glass tubes, unlike the new equipment that now use IC's

=======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Come, come Bj, THAT'S cheating


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

hahahahahahaha LOL I know but it's neat 

=========


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry never did get into RTTY but did get into slow scan TV. That was pretty neat. 

Bobj3 there are some pretty cool things with morse code and computers today. I don't get into that much. I still like my old key. I can still copy 20 to 25 words a minute morse code. With my paddle key I can still send pretty good also around 18 to 20 words a minute. Now days though I would rather get up on SSB and shoot the breeze.

Dr. Zook tubes are the things that made radio's and TV's work back in the 30's, 40's, 50's, 60's and 70's. Now they use transistors and integrated chips to run everything.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Bowls, radios...Wow, what a thread! I'm learning on about 100 different subjects here. Isn't a radio just that thing you push the buttons on in the car to hear music. <Ducking> Just kidding guys. I go to work every day with guys younger than I am who's eyes get big when I tell them I have three kids, so it's kinda nice to get on here and read about the "old days" and hear you guys go back and forth about things like this and talk about your 3,4,5,6...grandkids.

Josh the Marine

PS I was logging on occasionally at work to see who's saying what, but I guess routerforums.com got too many hits on the DOD network over here, and I got it blocked by the network administrators, so now I have to wait until I get home. Hope I don't get in trouble, LOL.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I can still copy 20 to 25 words a minute morse code."

You must be a good dancer Bernie, to read code at those speeds you must have a good sense of rhythm.

I only ever knew one guy who was into slow scan TV and yes it WAS very neat.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

And don't forget the forehead method mate, works for me.
Cheers
Pete


----------

